
Old TB vaccine gets new look in tests for coronavirus protection - nradov
https://www.wsj.com/articles/old-vaccine-gets-new-look-in-tests-for-coronavirus-protection-11589362202
======
lsllc
I saw the "BCG might the magic key" articles back in March, but the
numbers/countries didn't add up.

The MMR-version of the same "this is the magic key" story seemed much more
promising (except for Iran) ...

I'm not sure how countries that routinely did BCG vaccinations such as the UK
and Italy ended up getting hit so hard? Or is it only very recent BCG
vaccinations that "work" for C19 (which is great news for Sanofi
shareholders).

I don't know, maybe I'm getting jaded ... or maybe I have been watching too
much "V for Vendetta" (vis-à-vis the St. Mary's Virus & "cure")! Such a good
movie ...

~~~
snapetom
According to wikipedia, BCG was never required in Italy.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BCG_vaccine#Europe](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BCG_vaccine#Europe)

~~~
lbeltrame
Indeed, it's not mandatory as far as I can remember. I had the shot done as
part of the now discontinued mandatory military service.

For everyone else (except, IIRC, medical workers) it's optional.

------
factchecker01
[https://www.miamiherald.com/news/coronavirus/article24276248...](https://www.miamiherald.com/news/coronavirus/article242762481.html)

Could a TB vaccine common in Latin America protect from COVID? New study casts
doubt

------
neonate
[https://archive.md/iK56C](https://archive.md/iK56C)

